# Cork Inlay



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok, I decided to give this a try. Obviously I am not done. I have no idea what I will do with this. I built it just to do it. It may end up in a grip one day, it may just hang out in the rod room supervising my builds. I may end up turning it down and using it as a mini foregrip on a casting rod. Its fate it yet to be determined. 

<a href="http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh41/thekingfeeder/?action=view&current=100_3020.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh41/thekingfeeder/100_3020.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Robert


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nice! Make another one to go on the other side of a spinning rod grip and build a very sleek, lightweight spinner. After all, when you're fishing with a spinning rod, your hand is on the reel seat 99.9% of the time anyway. Leave the rest of the foregrip and the rear grip blank (or better yet, decoratively wrapped).


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks good! You can send it to me if you want, I've got a place for it


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

looks great Robert! Still have yet to try doing it, but I really want too


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Pretty cool. C-boards add a lot to a grip, and they are easy to do. I made these 5 sets in 45 minutes yesterday, all I need to do is glue the pieces together and they are ready for a grip. These are EVA, but I could have done them in cork just as quickly.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I saw that tool that Billy has there at the show, that is a SWEET jig. The price is GREAT especially compared to the one mudhole sells. I will own one. Moneys were running short for me at the time else I would have one right now. I had to choose between some thread, or that tool. The thread won out. LOL I am sure if you ask Billy about them, he will be able to tell you more about them.

I know that cork inlay I did was _simple_. But coming from someone who is easily distracted by shiny objects, I am pleased with it. I don't know why C-boards intrigue me, but they do. I just got tired of staring at others work and decided to do one I could stare at. LOL

Thanks for the compliments guys, I am sure it will find a place on a rod and soon get blood and scales all over it.

Robert


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Billy,

I like your jig a lot, but curious how you cut the rings into the neat little 1/8" slices. Are you taking the whole glued up 2-3inch checkerboard chunk over to a band saw, or have I really missed something?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

WALT D. said:


> Billy,
> 
> I like your jig a lot, but curious how you cut the rings into the neat little 1/8" slices. Are you taking the whole glued up 2-3inch checkerboard chunk over to a band saw, or have I really missed something?


Yep thats the way he explained it to me. I like it becasue I can make a lot in the same amount of time as one with the other jigs


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Walt, I cut everything on teh bandsaw. For those who don't have a bandsaw, the EVA cuts REALLY easily with side D thread. Cork can be cut 2 ways - one = wrap a couple bands of masking tape around the cork, as a guide. Cut a little bit at a time, turning the piece as you go - don't try to cut all teh way through, if you are careful it will come out perfect. The othe rway, which scares people but I use this cutting method all the time when I cut cork or Fuji BRC butt caps on my lathe. GEt a pair of vice grips, tightly and secruely grab a razor blade. Use teh tool rest, turn the lathe on slow speed, and feed the razor into teh cork while resting it on teh tool rest. THis metod comes out perfect and results in absolutely zero waste. 

Below is a pic of the EVA right after I cut it with thread. I eyeballed it, f I cared mroe I would have preset a set of dividers and made sure every cut was 100& identical. I'm really not too far off, the first 4 from the right were thicker than teh rest.


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

*Too Late*

It's an addiction, not a hobby ! Looks Good!

Inman


----------

